# What is your favorite Halloween song?



## Guest (Sep 5, 2012)

I remember how much I loved Monster Mash. I know it is the most noted, but I also waited to hear them play it on the radio. Thriller also, because I loved the Vincent Price bit.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2012)

Who remembers "My son, the vampire" song? Or any Elvira tunes like "Monster Rap"?


----------



## Rania (Oct 27, 2011)

Thriller! Hands down!


----------



## georgekillian (Jul 7, 2009)

I'm old, so I still have a sentimental spot for the Monster Mash. It was on (as a re-recording) one of the first records my mom bought for me: Sounds of Terror (1974)


----------



## Kardec251985 (Jul 25, 2012)

At this moment it is Screamin' Jay Hawkins' "I Put A Spell on You" but my favorite may change by October.


----------



## HALLOWEENTOWN3110 (Aug 5, 2012)

well i must say THRILLER!


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2012)

Kardec251985 said:


> At this moment it is Screamin' Jay Hawkins' "I Put A Spell on You" but my favorite may change by October.


Yeah, the ending when Sreamin' Jay is moan/screaming is fun to listen to.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2012)

I also really love "Werewolves of London" by Warren Zevon.


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

I always hear "The Time Warp" from The Rocky Horror Picture Show played a lot during Halloween. That's gotta be my fave.


----------



## smokey (Jun 5, 2008)

I also have to say Werewolves of London. Even though it's not actually a Halloween song, the stations always play it at that time so it's become a tradition.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2012)

"A little old lady got mutilated late last night...werewolves of London again!". I love that line...hehehe.


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

The Goremet said:


> "A little old lady got mutilated late last night...werewolves of London again!". I love that line...hehehe.


A few years ago I mixed that song with audio clips from 1945's "The Wolf Man" ... of course, that line is followed by one of the more iconic screams from the movie. Great, great song.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2012)

That is very cool.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2012)

I love sound effects cds too. Spooky sounds, even if it not Halloween is a great mood setter for a writer of scary stories...like me!


----------



## Azraellee (Sep 12, 2012)

Mine is all hallows eve from type o negative its a little darker for most but here is a link 


type o negative hallows eve http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EV2WmIQp2L4


----------



## diajoh (Sep 25, 2010)

Right now, it's a stupid song that predates True Blood by at least a generation. The name of the song: 
Riboflavin-Flavored, Non-Carbonated, Polyunsaturated Blood


----------



## xrockonx911 (Jul 28, 2010)

Not near to being a classic of any sort but my personal fave... just cuz it is from my teen years and it brings the Halloween mood out in me and good memories... blah- AFI's version of the Misfits - Halloween. 

so AFI's - Halloween has got to be my fave. 

I also highly recommend Alkaline Trio's - Halloween. Youtube it and look for the version that is pasted with movie clips from Halloween H20 ( I think) and Trick or Treat... it is an awesome vid.

Here's the link... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2NELoeryg9M


----------



## Xfireboyx (Sep 19, 2008)

The North American Halloween Prevention Initiative's "Do They Know It's Halloween" ... love it!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jVc11TB8_9g


----------



## Friar_Rush (Sep 15, 2012)

Too many songs simply define this time of the year for me...

"The Castleford Ladies Magic Circle" - Jake Thackray
"Absinthe" - The Damned
"A Walk in the Dark" - David Byrne
"Movement of Fear" - Tones On Tail
"The White Witch of Rose Hall" - Coven
"It Came in the Night" - A Raincoat
"Alison Gross" - Steeleye Span
"Night of the Vampire" - Roky Erickson
"Horror Movie" - Skyhooks
"(Waiting for the) Ghost Train" - Madness
"TerrorVision" - The Fibonaccis
"Voodoo" - Screamin' Jay Hawkins
"Mad Monster Party" - Ethel Ennis
"Howling" - Babel
"It's Your Voodoo Workin'" - Charles Sheffield
"No One Lives Forever" - Oingo Boingo
"How Come I Can't See You in My Mirror?" - Tonio K.
"Nosferatu" - Blue Oyster Cult
"The Coffin Don't Want Me (And She Don't Either)" - Bella Morte
"Vampire" - Peter Tosh
"The Devil Must Kill" - Cintecele Diavolvi
"Goblin Fruit" - Baby Gramps
"Madam Dracula" - The Mighty Sparrow
"Tombstone Shadow" - Creedence Clearwater Revival
"Bone Drone" - Eerie Von
"Jam at the Mortuary" - Griz Green
"Blood on the Bluegrass" - Th' Legendary Shack Shakers
"Halloween is Black as Night" - Jackson C. Frank
"Dracula's Daughter" - Screaming Lord Sutch

...to name a few.


----------



## Vader_the_White (Sep 17, 2012)

I can't pick a song per say, but my favorite piece of Halloween music is "Spooky Scherzo" by Sam Fonteyn. To me, this embodies Halloween in all of its vast spooky splendor.


----------



## dariusobells (Sep 24, 2007)

corny as it may be i still love the words that were put to Danse Macare in 69 H-A _ double L _ O_ W _ double E_N 

http://youtu.be/WDQB297DgQ0


----------



## freakengine (Aug 21, 2005)

There are so many, but if I had to choose one it would have to be a classic: Grim Grinning Ghosts from the Haunted Mansion.


----------



## Matthew Zeller (Sep 23, 2012)

http://www.facebook.com/13TricksOfHalloween

"Halloween Is Coming" has always been a great spooky tune, and usually played along with a cartoon.

So, on the topic of Halloween songs, that is what I have just created. "The 13 Tricks of Halloween"
is a very entertaining song written by yours truly as a parody of "The 12 Days of Christmas"

You can preview the entire song by visiting the vibedeck.com link in this post. "The 13 Tricks of Halloween"
is also available on iTunes, cdBaby, & Rhapsody music, with more distribution to come.

http://vibedeck.com/thethirteentricksofhalloween/the-thirteen-tricks-of-halloween

Purchases made from the vibedeck site gets a few extra coins in my pocket compared to the 
other major mp3 download sites.

Give it a try and let me know if you like the tune! 
Thanks, Matthew


----------



## ViennaMike (Oct 14, 2008)

Not sure what my favorite is, but what's stuck in my head is Roky Erikson's _I Walked With a Zombie_. My two skull-headed scarecrows will be singing that, along with Screaming Jay Hawkin's _I Put a Spell on You_ and _Witchy Woman_, with the last as a duet.


----------



## Nocturnaloner (Nov 1, 2008)

Right now, it's gotta be _My Body's a Zombie For You_


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2012)

This is not a song, but I love collecting different scary sounds cds. Or ghost stories ones. "Superstitious" by Stevie Wonder is another of my fav songs too.


----------



## Sinister Halloween (Sep 19, 2012)

The Monster mash and Haunted house by Gene Simmons!!!!


----------



## Ravenfell Manor (Oct 2, 2011)

The song I need to hear every Halloween season, which also just happens to be my favorite, is Bette Midler singing I put a spell on you in Hocus Pocus.


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

The entire original *Monster Mash* album really got me to love Halloween as a child. Years later, I was fortunate enough to meet Bobby "Boris" Pickett, and I now have a personalized, signed copy of the album. I was saddened by the news of his death a few years later. That title song "The Monster Mash" will live on as an iconic memory of Halloween.


Eric


----------



## gomez_atoms (Aug 20, 2012)

some of my favorite haunting bands are:
>*The Creepshow* - Sell Your Soul/Run For Your Life era, notable songs: Cherry Hill, Zombies Ate Her Brains, The Garden, Take My Hand
(I believe all/most of the above songs can be found on youtube)
>*Concrete Blonde* - Bloodletting, notable songs: title track (ode to A. Rice), Sky Is A Poisonous Garden Tonight, Darkening of the Light
>*The Shakers* - Nashville-based acoustic trio from late 80's/early 90's, 2 albums Living in the Shadow of the Spirit (based on the Bell Witch legend) and Songs From Beneath the Lake...notable song: Eire


----------



## HalloweenHouseParty (Sep 14, 2010)

By far, "Thriller" by Michael Jackson is the worlds most popular and utilized Halloween song for parties and dancing. 
Ghostbusters is also in the top echelon.

Old tunes like "Monster Mash" are fading in popularity as the older generations die off. Literally!

I think the original Halloween soundtrack (John Carpenter) is one of the best for Haunt scenes, since it's an iconic film and most know the music. If not, see here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9b-aVDy6JfQ


----------



## Danceswithdoom (Sep 18, 2012)

I dont know if it can really be counted as a "Halloween song", but it has that kind of theme and is my favorite to listen to around Halloween. That song would be Twilight Zone by Gold Earring.


----------



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

Thriller, Time Warp and Monster Mash


----------



## CoffinWorm (Oct 3, 2012)

I have a few!
*Misfits – Halloween
Type O Negative – All Hallow's Eve*


----------



## CoffinWorm (Oct 3, 2012)

I forgot to also add themes and soundtrack titles.
There are a lot coming to mind but I'll just add these for the time being. 
*Casper*, of course. *Tales from the Crypt / Tales from the Darkside* intros are always fun. : )


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*I find all my favs on HalloweenRadio.com (click link is at the top of Halloween Forum!) Shout out to Larry!*


----------



## VampVixen (Sep 12, 2012)

Halloweeeiner said:


> Thriller, Time Warp and Monster Mash


All of these! "Bad Moon Rising" by CCR is another one. It's been one of my favorites since I was little. The Marilyn Manson version of "This Is Halloween" is my newest favorite.


----------



## goingoverboard (Oct 3, 2012)

I was looking up Halloween songs the other day and came across this on youtube. It's a comedy song, but it's hilarious!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ImnMucno1ew&feature=player_embedded


----------



## ViennaMike (Oct 14, 2008)

VampVixen said:


> All of these! "Bad Moon Rising" by CCR is another one. It's been one of my favorites since I was little. The Marilyn Manson version of "This Is Halloween" is my newest favorite.


Along the lines of _Bad Moon Rising_ I have to mention one of my all-time favorite songs, _Tam Lin_ by Fairport Convention. Not really a Halloween song but It's got supernatural elements and the climax of the story takes place on Halloween night. I always like listening to it this time of year.


----------



## Vatermann (Oct 27, 2009)

Me too. That's one of the first Halloween songs I ever heard. Check out the video Jason at Scar Stuff made for that song: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yorLPuUMPYU&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Vatermann (Oct 27, 2009)

dariusobells said:


> corny as it may be i still love the words that were put to Danse Macare in 69 H-A _ double L _ O_ W _ double E_N
> 
> http://youtu.be/WDQB297DgQ0


Me too. That's one of the first Halloween songs I ever heard. Check out the video Jason at Scar Stuff made for that song: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yorLP...layer_embedded


----------



## Count Chocula (Oct 19, 2007)

Bing Crosby "Headless Horseman' is still my favorite.


----------



## Fei Lacan (Oct 16, 2012)

Tim Curry - Anything Can Happen On Halloween, from "The Worst Witch". The first clear memory I have of Halloween was watching that when it first aired on Disney Channel. Obscure, I know, but it got ME into the Hallow's Eve spirit.


----------

